# BANDS!



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

I was just wondering how the band recovery went this year. I only saw 1 all yeah and it was collared. Just wanted to see how you guys did :lol:


----------



## TWEET SD (May 11, 2005)

saw 1 band all year and it was one we shot. don't shoot many where I hunt.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

Yeah we havnt seen to many in the past years either. Like I said the collar was the only one we shot this year. It was about 10 yrs old though so that was pretty cool.


----------



## deadringer (Feb 11, 2006)

I was hunting within 35 miles of Tulsa with my son-in-law and grandson, we took 7 bands all season. The birds were local and banded about 20 miles from our hunting spot. No duck bands this year had a bad year for ducks without any water and feed for them they just kept on moving south.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I have seen a little over 20 canada bands harvested. Only a few have been migrators the rest locals. Have only seen 1 collared canada, almost hit it with my car in downtown Overland Park, KS. :x


----------



## brknwing (Dec 6, 2005)

We shot thirteen banded honkers this year. Pulled in the golden flock on the last day of the season, we got six out of that one.


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw three bands harvested this year, which one of them was mine. I also seen a collared canada at the city lake in Rapid City, SD.


----------



## VarmintKevin (Nov 24, 2005)

I proudly shot my first band this year (my first year of waterfowl huntin), then 20 minutes later a kid with his dad in our "group" shot his first one. Man alive was that an awesome night, o yeah, it was 2 days before season ended! -Kev


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

one snow leg band back in april/ may


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

It's weird around here- 25 years ago a pretty high percentage were banded. Now its very few- (none out of 52 canadas last year) I think the population has grown such that unless they start banding them from the golf courses and parks a band is hard to come by. Most I got years ago had been banded 1,000 miles away. Resident population makes up the bulk of our birds these days. I want to go hunting. 160 days & counting to early goose season! Last year was my first year back into the geese in 20 years- this year we've got the plan , the gear & the access to REALLY have some fun. We're in the transition between the fishing seasons now- no safe ice- too cold for the boat. The perch should start next week or so & walleye the first of may- that'll stop my whining for awhile. In the interim I listed a bunch of stuff I don't use anymore to raise funds for more dekes! ALOT more dekes! I wish fall/early winter lasted 11 months.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (Oct 21, 2005)

I shot a banded tundra swan and a snow goose this year but managed to loose my lanyard while snow goose hunting earlier this march. uke: I lost it east of hwy 81 ponds in SoDak. it was a foiles meat grinder with 3 bands on it. if anyone found it please send me a message, there will be a reward.


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Our party shot two banded geese my buddy that I introduced to Goose Hunting last year shot his fourth every goose on the opener and it had jewlery it was a two year old female. I shot a banded honker on one of the last Goose Hunts of the season he was a nine year old male. Two bands out of 45 Geese is not too bad. But we shot 428 Ducks and not one band.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I missed one goose with a yellow neck collar, which my nephew got. good for him, they came into my spread, great for me!!!. Next day I shot a double out of three birds and watched the jewelry shine as the sole bird flew away. Two leg bands to date and still counting,
Good Luck To All


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Ouch :lol:


----------



## Ramsey (Apr 11, 2004)

Finished with 2 Canadas (1 collared, the other my 8 year old son's), 2 mallards, 4 snows (1 collared). Let a newbie shoot his 3rd ever mallard floating into the decoys from my side one morning and - yep - it was banded too!


----------



## Ridge Nelson (Jan 19, 2006)

shot my first one this year ( drake mallard banded near kramer Nd)after 4 years of waterfowl hunting, my dad has been hunting for alot longer than me and never shot one.


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

After getting skunked (not even any birds to call to) the first two days of the September season, I went out by myself during the week after. Had a pair work in beautiful and I dropped both. My first geese of the season, and both were banded! I finally got the reports back and they had been banded about 5 weeks earlier about 6 miles away. The funny thing was, they were both listed as females on the report. I just assumed they were a breeding pair, but I guess not. The bands barely had the shine off of them. But in 56 geese for the season for our group and not another band. Go figure.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

First band this year. It was a very special day for many reasons. First time hunting with an old friend who is stuck in a wheelchair. We each shot one banded Canada. GREAT!! Both bands were in the bag before 2/3 limits.

Only bands of the year for party.

I will spend more time in that area next season!!!


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

never shot a banded bird before but i've only been hunting the waterfowl now for 2 years so hopefully one will pop up here soon.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

Last year we shot 6 leg bands and one collared bird. This year we killed 7 leg bands and I finally shot my first 2 this year.


----------



## tiki870 (Feb 27, 2006)

are group shot one leg band on the potomac river in va , it was banded in ontario


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

on opener we shot a collard honker that one of the day and we just needed one more to limit and it was a neck band


----------

